# Matched!!



## missk1989

We were approved 2 week ago tomorrow and have already been matched.

SW are bringing the profile tomorrow and I am soooo excited!!!


----------



## Axl2

Yay so excited for you!!


----------



## helloeveryone

Just noticed this, congratulations hope things are moving along nicely for you.xxx


----------



## missk1989

Thanks. We have matching panel on Wednesday!


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's great news! Happy for you :)


----------

